# Kitchen Music, Episode 2 Revenge of the Bagpipes



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

We haven't done this in a couple of years. Whats on the CD player at work these days?

I found an entire CD of bagpipe music (Colin MacLellan) on usenet a few days ago. It works wonders when you just want everyone out of the kitchen. 

Also on the playlist: Echo and the Bunnymen, The Plimsouls, Yo La Tengo, lots of Grateful Dead, U2, Michelle Shocked, Lyle Lovette, Robert Earl Keen, Roxy Music, The Cure and my top two "things are going wrong" kitchen songs: "I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow" by The Soggy Mountain Boys and "Fly Away" by Lenny Kravitz.

On a sidenote, number one sign your chef used to be a hippy: Chef hears a song I burned on a mix cd called "Urge for Going", circa late '60's, and says, "Hey, is that Tom Rush?" and he's right.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Audioslave's first album, as well as the new one, "Out of Exile." My students have turned me on to Bowling for Soup... not bad, considering it is from within the past 2 years. Rush's "Live in Rio"... 2 hours of classic Rush! And, of course, Styx's "Return to Paradise." Right, Greg?!


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

i just bought an AirPort Expess so i could have my entire mp3 library available to me in my home kitchen. great! i've been listening to alot of Sonic Youth, Interpol, Bjork, Nick Cave, The Faint, and the new White Stripes album. i'd listen you Joy Division but there's way to many sharp item in the kitchen for that . the other night i listened to the first Cibo Matto album. all the songs are about food and the foods are a metaphor for sex. 

Greg, it must be nice to work somewhere where Echo & the Bunneymen is appreciated in the work place. possibly the best band ever (before the breakup).


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

Anything "Classic Rock" pretty much does it for me. thought once in a while, some good motown or motown remakes do it for me as well.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

The last place I worked played mostly Rap music on the CD player... I worked with mostly men, and ages ranged from 20-30 (although I was the only one under 25 years of age). When someone didn't have a CD to bring we'd listen to the radio. At the new place I'm at they don't listen to music, feels like a hospital - so cold, boring...


----------



## dean (Mar 8, 2005)

I worked with a chef once loved french hunting music sounded like a heard of dying elephants ooooooooooooh my ears!  I like anything I can understand the words to I must be getting old.


----------



## chinds85 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like cooking with jaz and a good fruity red or chilled white. I know its cliche but I cant help it.


----------



## susann (Jul 12, 2005)

metallica(o:


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

lots of dead or phish when my hippie captain is working, as for me.. i just like putting the old ipod on shuffle... go from beethoven to bjork to bad brains, to frank sinatra, some speed metal....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

The entire kitchen at work listens to spanish pop radio. "_La Camisa Negra_" is playing near the top of the charts. I've probally heard that song at least 3 times an hour. It's about a guy with black shirt, and I don't know what else.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Towards the office, progressive oops sorry "fusion" Jazz. Motown when I need to slow it down a little.
Now the kids are listening to, ummm? oh yea EMO. The music isn't half bad but sounds a little dark to me. Hey! if it increases production!!


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

EMO... haha... punk without any guts... im sad .. and you will listen to my sadness, while i scream about how sad i am.. if they like EMO tell them to grow up and listen to some early AFI or better yet, some Stooges.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rblum,
The music does resemble what you say. I haven't picked up the punk part yet. These are young persons fresh out of high school. Buying time before heading out to some very good schools.They are just helpers on a part time basis. I can tell you, they are very intelligent and creative! They find much peace amongst themselves. 
I personally don't think watching the Three Stooges would be a healthy suggestion.( too violent )


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

RIGHT ON!

Add to that Disturbed, Linkin Park, Evanesence, Ill Nino, Drowning Pool, God Smack, and Iced Earth and you've got about half of what plays in my home kitchen. The other half;
Enigma, a little Kenny G, St. Germain, Gloria Estafan (her more Cuban influenced music and not so much her American pop). Tatu, and some of the occasional big band music.


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

to panini,
Iggy and the Stooges... not larry moe, & curly/Shep. However, I see what you are saying. I generalized to much. My love for cooking is rivaled only by my love of Music. I appreciate the evolution of music, however, most of the kids today dont realize where their music came from. I will, regretfully so, have to admit that some emo music is great. As with most types of music, there are the motivators and the imitators. Music is music. I am not so jaded to think that people like what I play. Most people cant stand what i listen to. Sorry if I came accross as caustic in any way. 

" in my world there is only 2 kinds of music. music which i like and everything else"


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rblum,
Caustic, not at all. My dad who was a very accomplished musician who made money playing with the likes of Glen Miller and Tommy Dorsey until he inlisted, used to tell me the same thing. You don't know where your music came from. And I was getting into music when the Beatles were coming over.  Skipped a generation, I can't play a CD but my 14 yr old, after piano lessons has self taught himself on the Alto Sax and is playing the electric guitar this summer.


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

Rblum,
let's not forget, the band credited for the beginning of EMO was Fugazi, which was formed by Mike from Minor Threat (if ever there was punk with guts, it was minor threat). however for me emo goes back further than that. i'm thinking the cure, yaz, the the, joy division, etc. it's kinda funny how musical genres get re-intorduced as the next big thing and noeone ever thinks about it's influences.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Unfortunately, where I am right now, the F&B manager does not allow music to be played in the kitchens, but I am leaving the company and start a new job. Unfortunately, it is in the FOH of a causal place so it will be a lot of non-offensive bubblegum pop. But in the kitchen I usually like to change it up a lot from Hispanic music (for the vatos) to bluegrass, to world music, to a lot of techno, industrial and ebm. Of course, a lot of punk, both old and new school, thrown in. Just usually try to stay away from country, rap and hip hop if any way possible.


----------



## skitty (Apr 13, 2002)

In the car: KISS 99.5 San Antonio ROCKS!!!!
In the kitchen: Some crappy Hip-Hop channel that plays only 8 songs (Mike Jo-nes, Mike Jo-nes.....) Ever!!!! No I don't hate hip hop, I hate this crappy station.
At home: Tragicially Hip: In Between Evolution. Love "It Can't Be Memphis Every Night" Torment the neighbors with it. Daily. At 7:15 every morning.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I am a big fan of good music on all levels. (Well except country…sorry to the fans) However I am so SICK of Mike Jones...and that stupid... “I'm so Icy” song. I swear I want to barf when I hear them.
We have the stereo system restaurant wide, so whatever they are listening to in the diningroom, (usually classic rock, classic 80's or big band all of which I adore) we listen to in the kitchens, and in the prep room. Early in the AM they play heavy rap (Which I can take except the aforementioned M.J.) or R&B which I like too. BTW I would love to hear some Metallica in the kitchen…that is usually what I listen to on the way in. At night when the Operating Partner is closing, he has an uncharacteristic pension of heavy rave or trance music, which I like as well...just gives me flashbacks of the gay clubs I have visited...LOL

Frizbee


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jim,
Good to see Bowling for Soup is getting out there. 
Goint to see them at home in a small venue on the 12th.


----------



## chefjoe73 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mars Volt, At the Drive In plus your usual Dead and Phish, plus some good 80's punk rock are among the top kitchen Cd's lately. Basically anything that helps keep the staffmoving at a good pace


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

during prep time, I like classical, seems to be inspiring.
when the rush is starting to build, I love the ramones, dk, rage against the machine.

cleaning up , I don't really care, I just am focused on getting done and getting on home.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

if i'm first in, its only iggy, the birthday party, the ramones, or early 60's jamaican ska. why? because everything else sucks 


if i'm not the first in, the classic rock station is just fine by me.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Although, I'm not that old, I am baffled at the concept of downloading music from the web, and only just figured out what an MP3 player actually is. Anyhoo, since I have a phone line connection, downloading is out of the question.

Music in the kitchen....Cd player/radio is on a high shelf, so I don't like to go off trotting every 40 mins to change CD's with chicken guts all over my hands. In the mornings I like a good shot of classical. We have a pretty good radio station (CBC) that is (drum roll please!) commercial free! However, if there's even a hint of opera, off it goes. By around 9 I'll switch to other stuff, and during service it goes off. I can tolerate any of my staff's requests to play their stuff, but I find anything longer than one hour of one particular band is too much.


----------



## chefjoe73 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, and alot of Ween!!!!


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Sunday morning music. Ween and Barry White. What a combo


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

We usually battle between classic rock and hip hop. When I'm doing prep I like Tom Petty, and if I want to be left alone it's country or classical. When it comes to the hip hop I can generally stand it for an hour or so, then the throbbing in my head starts...


----------



## (13) (Nov 3, 2004)

Usually a lot of classic stuff for us like Zepplin, Queen, Gunners etc. Been cranking the Jazz latley, though its not as much fun to sing to. I would love to crank some more metal, but i think chef would turn it off and put on celine dion....


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Friday has morphed into "Country Friday" lately. So today was the Notting Hillbillies. Hank III, Johnny Cash, Old and in the Way, a little Dead, Los Lobos, and the Beat Farmers. 
But then again for pure listening pleasure, nothing beats Tom Waits....
And this year we upgraded our kitchen stereo.


----------



## vertigo (Oct 28, 2005)

mostly pink floyd and the rolling stones lately. pfunk is the best motivator though. id listen to them more often at work if i wasnt worried someone would see me dancing around the kitchen while listening to it...


----------



## joyinacceptance (Sep 9, 2005)

I am in culinary school, and I had an instructor tell me once that he doesn't allow music, humming, or singing in his kitchen, and that he has never been in a kitchen where music was allowed EVER. But there is music where I work now, as well as the last place, and most people in my class agreed. 

Anyway, we mostly just have the radio on to whatever station.


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

What? Doesn't EVERYONE listen to public radio?! HA


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Today was Primus and other Les Claypool delights......


----------



## maple (Nov 2, 2005)

It can be just about anything, except Hip Hop or C&W.....my apologies to fans. A true Canadian though.....if it is a radio station....it's got to be CBC, and if a CD, I do enjoy our Canadian talent: Jann Arden, Sarah Maclachan


----------



## chefdude (Jan 20, 2005)

Classical music for prep until I get bored then it goes to the 80's pop-rock radio station. It drives the staff nuts, especially when I start to moonwalk:lol: For the rush we listen to Heavier stuff: Metallica, Limp Bizkit, Beasties, Sabbath, etc. 

Also in reference to the starting post: I LIKE bagpipe music.:smoking:


----------



## chefatl (Jun 2, 2004)

Neil Young, Grateful Dead, most classic rock, especially Southern Classic rock. When I'm in a bad mood, Bowling for Soup. We also listen to alot of todays alternative. When I need the blood pumping, The Clash or the Ramones usually gets me going.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

For a few weeks, the only thing I would put on was this kick *** Phish show that started with 2001. Nowadays, I've been listening to Stop Making Sense and endless Beatles.

It's funny when I find something obscure in the cd player, like Kenny Rogers Christmas or something. I know that it's mainly Mexicans who work in this kitchen and I find that humorous! Where do these cds come from?


----------



## chefatl (Jun 2, 2004)

Phish is another one we listened to quite a bit. I saw Trey open for the Stones here in C'ville.


----------



## sevy (Feb 3, 2001)

hey maple,
CBC during prep, it can't get any better.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

You guys are all cool


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I used to make sausage to classical -- somehow it just worked LOL Vivaldi rocks during prep! But the guy that took over for me after my shift listened to "hard rock," and bitched because he had to change the station every time he came in -- I was quite happy when he, without warning, didn't show up one night. No more bitching, and I was offered both shifts and full control of the sausage production and radio


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I think music CAN affect what you make. We were listening to Phish yesterday over lunch. The next thing we are having a discussion on deep-fried Tofurducken, with a gluten-free dressing.....


----------



## mike hartman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sure a little late here to post (after-all I just joined what, 2 days ago).  
But when I worked at the Ramada Airport Inn, it was a mix between Modern Rock D) on one station or Rap / Hip-Hop mad on another station. Although I do *LOATH* Rap/Hip-Hop all so much!! It's the kind of non-sense talk, attempted singing that slows my production down and puts me into a P.O.'ed mood. (And no one likes me when I'm P.O.'ed!) It was usually a constant battle between the radio stations. Once the other Chef left the room, the radio became mine and on came the Modern Rock music. But once I left the room...*ERR*! Maybe that's why I took such long breaks?:lol: Who knows? But oh-well! Long deserved breaks! When I'm in the car on my way home or falling asleep, it's definately Beethoven and pals. Good stuff actually...:smoking:

P.S. - *EMO SUCKS*! (Down w/ Fall down Boy and all their pretty little boyfriends!) 
P.P.S. - Classic 80's Rock is still one of the *best* things to have ever happen to this country (America). *ROCK-ON*!

Mike Hartman


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Bagpipes make great kindling for accordion fires.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry guys, but Bagpipe music does ROCK!!!!! I am pleasantly surprised by the number of people who listen to Classical (as in Beethoven, not Classic Rock). I have always enjoyed changing it up in the kitchens I worked in, that allowed music. From World Music to Bluegrass, to hip-hop (as little as I can get away with, hate the stuff personally) to a lot of industrial, techno and ebm stuff. And of course, can't forget the mexican music for the amigos.


----------



## mike hartman (Nov 29, 2005)

:lol: That has to be one of the funniest things I've heard all day!!


----------



## logghib (May 4, 2005)

Radio La Que Buena - 105.1 WOJO-FM

The same dozen Mexican pop songs played over and over and over.


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

Bubba, I *play* the pipes. Where did you say you were cooking again? :roll: And would you like a solo or should we just bring the whole band (16 pipers, 3 side drummers (snares, for the normal folk), 2 tenor drummers and a bass).

Praties


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Saint Paul, Minnesota; unfortunately for me, it'd be a bit of a commute for you, let alone the other 21. I'd settle for the solo, though.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK KKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

